# Harami tree



## fishvanda

Sziasztok! Tudnátok segíteni egy Madagaszkáron élő fafajta magyar nevének meghatározásában? Mindenféle permutációban rákerestem már, de nem találtam kielégítő megfelelőt a "_harami tree_" elevezésére. Ez valamilyen gyümölcsfa fajta. Hallott már róla valaki?
Nagyon köszi a segítséget!

"Red-ruffed lemurs are big and noisy. This troop has hit the jackpot; two trees, a fig and a *harami*, practically next door to each other and both loaded with ripe fruit."

_Forrás: Madagascar, Lost Worlds, BBC, természetfilm _


----------



## Zsanna

Én most csak egy gyors keresést tettem, és indulásnak talán megteszi ez a találat. Feltételeztem, hogy a latin neve Canarium madagascariense (az előző találatok alapján, bár meg kéne nézni a Canarium harami Bojer nevűt is!), meg azért is, mert ennek a francia elnevezése ramy ill. aramy. (Mivel a francia nem ejti a h-t a szó elején, ezért az angolba átmehetett h-val...)
Magyarul nem folytattam tovább a keresést (a latin név alapján lehetne), de ha tényleg nincs magyarul neve, akkor szerintem a "harami fa" is használható, hiszen legtöbbször ez történik más növény/állat esetében is (pl. passió gyümölcs, kivi, mangó stb.).


----------

